# Garides Saganaki



## oldcoot (Apr 15, 2003)

Jeez - or should I say "cheese"?  This Saganaki can get involved.  See below:



*Garides Saganaki*

Receipe Serves 4

_Recipe for Garides Saganaki as featured on Tony's Table._

Ingredients

¼ cup olive oil
1 tablespoon chopped garlic
2 tablespoons minced shallot
12 medium shrimp, cleaned and deveined
8 sea scallops, muscle removed
20 mussels, cleaned and bearded
½ cup Ouzo (white wine can be substituted)
¾ cup tomato, peeled, seeded and diced
3 tablespoons chopped green onions
2 tablespoons chopped dill
2 cups shrimp stock
1 cup feta cheese, crumbled large pieces

Preparations

In wide, deep pot, heat olive oil; add garlic and shallots. Cook over medium heat until caramelized. Add shellfish and sauté; add white wine, scraping up any bits that are stuck to the pan. Cover to steam shellfish; cook until mussel shells open. Add remaining ingredients; bring to light simmer to incorporate flavors. 

Serve in bowls with plenty of bread.


----------

